

Ask YC: Gmail Speed Problems? - gibsonf1

I usually run two Gmail app tabs in Firefox constantly.  In the last month and especially the last weeks, Firefox is grinding to a halt using a great deal of cpu power and memory.  I tried other browsers, same thing.  Finally, we tried running Gmail with basic html - problem solved.  It seems like there is a big problem with the current gmail javascript running.  Anyone else having problems?
======
mixmax
I have been having problems with CPU usage and memory in firefox beta 3 on
Windows. This isn't confined to Gmail though.

Since you have the same problem in other browsers that doesn't seem to be it.

~~~
gibsonf1
Its looking like I'm being hit with spyware or a virus (in spite of the wall
of protection I have) - gmail is innocent.

